# Knit shops in Alaska, Juneau and Ketichihan



## PatFP (May 18, 2013)

Just returned from a delightful cruise of visiting Alaska went to two lovely yarn shops , Our first port was Juneau and very close to out dock was a blue building and in that is "seaside Yarns" this shop is just past the library that is atop a large parking garage. She had her own dyed yarn under the name of "tree huggers wife" You would enjoy a visit to Melissa Highfill and her shop. There was another shop called Threads but it was closed on the Tuesday we were in port.
In Ketchikan I visited "The Point" an art café, yarn and bead shop and an art gallery. You can walk but it is a mile so I called for pick up as they Offer a free shuttle. I did not eat at the café but the food looked and smelled wonderful. The owners Terry and Carol were so friendly and helpful and he pointed out eagles on the drive to the shop. 
If you are traveling with a spouse they to would love this sight right on the water.
In Juneau I visited the state Museum and they had a show of a Tlingit weaver who did fantastic native style dress and purses with a modern vibe. The museum is a short 6 or 7 blocks from the cruise docks and has a modest 3 dollar entry.


----------



## PatFP (May 18, 2013)

OOPS the knit shop is run by Sheri not Carol. Lots of Eagles in the area in summer teaching the young to fish according to Terry.


----------



## Andrea M (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Pat. We are going to AK in 2 weeks & I am just putting together a LYS list. Just might splurge & buy a skein of qiviut. Does anyone else have recommendations?Enjoy the day,Andréa


----------



## aquaciser1 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks Pat. We're not going to Alaska till next year but it's nice to know there are yarn shops to visit.

Now I'm even more excited.

In Sept. we are sailing the US eastern coast and into Canada. Will be in Quebec for 2 days. Any cool shops there, that anyone know of?


----------



## PatFP (May 18, 2013)

Aquaciser,
I am going to Quebec in October for the same trip maybe you will find shops and can let me know.


----------



## Andrea M (Feb 18, 2011)

Do you know knitmap.om ? Put in a zip code & up comes a list of LYS. Does the east coast cruise include Newport RI? Neat shop there a walk from the wharf..I need to check on the name of it.


----------



## Andrea M (Feb 18, 2011)

oops knitmap.com !


----------



## Gulfbreezeknitter (Apr 29, 2012)

The Flyin Skein in Seward is a great little shop. Don't skip it if you are in the Seward area.


----------



## Shelly51 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for the post. My daughter and I are going to Alaska in September. These are must stops!


----------



## aquaciser1 (Aug 28, 2011)

Pat, I will definitely post any shops I find in our travels up the coast and in Canada.


----------



## amuletmaker (Jan 21, 2013)

When you get to Fairbanks, Alaska, make sure you visit Inua Wool Shop. Owner Leah Walker is a great friend and has a wonderful shop on College Ave. She started her shop in the second floor of her log house over 20 years ago and has moved 3 times to larger spaces each time. She carries Quivat products as well as yarns. Check fb for pictures. Hanging over her cash register is a large knitted lace doily that I made years ago for her. Ask her about the 110 inch round table cloth I did for her in raw silk.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Egads, I was in Alaska last year and I missed all of these wonderful shops. The only place I found yarn was in Tallketna (sp?) and that was a wool/sled dog mix and she only had a few skeins.


----------



## bbbie (May 5, 2011)

The food at the Point is great and I belive on fridays they have a group that plays from 11 to 2
Was one of my favorite places when I lived in Ketichihan


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the "heads up", we are on our way to Alaska in about three week's time...can't wait.


----------



## andreah (Apr 27, 2011)

If you get to Anchorage, FarNorth Yarn Shop in the Spenard area is splended!


Andrea M said:


> Thanks Pat. We are going to AK in 2 weeks & I am just putting together a LYS list. Just might splurge & buy a skein of qiviut. Does anyone else have recommendations?Enjoy the day,Andréa


----------

